# Query on 78452



## prabha (Jan 10, 2011)

Please review the below report and confirm me whether we can code CPT 78452 & 75771 together?CPT 75571 is getting denied by Medicare stating “Routine and Screening services not covered”.Please provide me any guidlines for using this CPT.


      TECHNIQUE:  Following the intravenous administration of 3.3 mCi of
      Technetium-99m sestamibi with the patient at rest, tomographic
      images of the heart were performed.  Subsequently during peak
      treadmill exercise, the patient received a additional intravenous
      dose of 26.1 mCi of Technetium-99m sestamibi, and additional
      tomographic images were performed.  The patient achieved a peak
      heart rate of 146 beats per minute (87% of maximal predicted heart
      rate) and a maximal blood pressure of 140/80 mm Hg.  The patient
      experienced no chest pain, and there were no ST segment changes
      during exercise.

      FINDINGS:
      In both the stress and rest tomographic images tracer distribution
      is homogeneous and physiologic throughout the  entire left
      ventricular myocardium.

      Gated tomographic images with the patient at rest demonstrate
      normal left  ventricular wall motion and wall thickening.  Left
      ventricular ejection fraction is 53 %.  End systolic and end
      diastolic volumes are normal.    

      CT CORONARY ARTERIES:

      Calcium scoring:

      LM: 76
      LAD: 12
      CFX: 0
      RCA: 0
      Total calcium score = 88

      IMPRESSION:

      Normal study.

      1.  There is no scan evidence of exercise induced myocardial
      ischemia.

      2.  Left ventricular systolic function at rest is normal with LVEF
      of 53%.  End systolic and end diastolic volumes are normal.

      3.  Coronary calcium score of 88 implies definite, at least mild
      atherosclerotic plaque formation with a likelihood of mild or
      minimal coronary artery narrowing.

      4.  The combined myocardial perfusion scan and coronary calcium
      score findings are consistent with at least mild atherosclerotic
      plaque formation in the left main and left anterior descending
      arteries which is not hemodynamically significant.


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Jan 11, 2011)

Check with medicare for your state, it may be that these  two exams can not be on the same date and for the same reason, such as MRI & MRA brain here in ND.  Also check for any LCD's for your area for these procedures because the diagnosis may not be coverable


----------



## 4ellencooper@gmail.com (Dec 15, 2011)

*75771 not valid code*

75771 is not valid CPT code


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Dec 15, 2011)

it's 75571.


----------



## chembree (Dec 16, 2011)

Our hospital requires patients to prepay for CT cardiac scoring exams and does not take insurance for them. We actually bill the hospital to get paid because these exams are not typically covered by insurance.

This is a draft article from 2009 but I think the rules still stand…..
Medicare: http://www.cms.gov/medicare-coverag...ts/30288_4/121509_00080_L30288_RAD034_CBG.pdf


----------

